# JDM BOOST



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Admirable work. I don't know about that steering wheel though... your face is going to look like hamburger meat if you ever get in an accident.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

thats really nice...how long did it take ya to accomplish that? and most importantly how much???


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

FadedKM83 said:


> Admirable work. I don't know about that steering wheel though... your face is going to look like hamburger meat if you ever get in an accident.


i forgot that japanese model sentra didnt come with seatbelts. :doh:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

seatbelts? you mean airbags, right?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

.....nice...but how do u get air to the topmount? do u have problems with heat when sitting at stop lihgts?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice b13 turbo setup, but I too am curious how you manage on heat. Does give the complete sleeper look, now how much does the sound give ya away?


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

it took me about 1 1/2 yrs to get the jdm parts. i have hood spacers for the heat for now untill i go front mount, but it dosent over heat at stop lights i have a good cooling system. every one looks at me when i drive by them when they hear the bov, espically the honda guys when they think there gunna take off on me...lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

91 SR20 said:


> it took me about 1 1/2 yrs to get the jdm parts. i have hood spacers for the heat for now untill i go front mount, but it dosent over heat at stop lights i have a good cooling system. every one looks at me when i drive by them when they hear the bov, espically the honda guys when they think there gunna take off on me...lol



much respect for keeping the top mount, but front mount (while not as sleeper) will nearly always outperform. i know you know that, but some others might not


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

to try to maintain the sleeper looking, u could think about painting the front mount black........


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i say hood scoop, but thats just me. i know its a crime to cut up the hood, but you'd get so much street cred for keeping the top mount.


----------

